# Test Pole



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Just see how to create a pole


----------



## fireman9302 (Jul 1, 2004)

poll


----------



## kosherbacon (Sep 12, 2005)

pohl


----------



## glennkawesch (Nov 27, 2006)

Cool poll. I need to test that.

*Glenn Kawesch*


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

It the pole aluminum?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

is it a Festivus Poll?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Time for feats of strength!


----------



## fireman9302 (Jul 1, 2004)

test sig


----------



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

Pol. ?


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

Now, the airing of grievances!


----------

